# Ear Yeast infection



## Naylamom (Jan 17, 2008)

Hello everyone. My Nayla has been scratching her ears for awhile, so I took her to the vet. They told me she had a yeast ear infection. The vet gave her ear medication and an ear cleanser. I have to apply it twice a day. She doesn't like it, but I have lots of patience, until she finally lets me put the med in her ear. Of course I have to bribe her with a treat. Has anyone had any problems with yeast infection?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bonnie had a lot of them when she was a puppy. (By alot, I'm thinking she had 3 to 5). She hasn't had one in at least 5 years. Good luck. I remember how hard it was to control my squiggle machine when I had to get those drops in!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Paris had a few when she was a pup...be prepared for yucky looking ears (greasy) until you are finished with the meds.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Bella had a pretty bad one about a year ago. She was so fussy about me trying to put the medicine in but we eventually got her all better. Thankfully, she hasn't had another one since.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sassy has had one ear infection about 1.5-2 yrs. ago. Just be diligent with the meds and it will clear right up. Do you use anything in her ears after her bath to keep her ears dry?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

We get one on occasion. What helps is cleaning the ears with a solution that has drying properties after baths and swimming. I use Oticalm or Chlorhex flush. 

Stick the medicine and cleaner in your pocket for 10 minutes before you use them. They don't feel so funny if they're warmed up a bit. 

Peanut butter is my solution for doing eats. I smear a little on the counter and put the dog up and let them lick while I do the ears.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

From my understanding, just about any drop-eared dog has greater susceptability to yeast ear infections. Another thing I do which seems to help is to put cotton in their ears when I give them a bath. (Just remember to take the cotton out afterwards.) I've heard that Les Poochs F & T degreaser is good for getting ear meds such as Otomax out of the coat. I just ordered and received some to have on hand. I think you're supposed to just use the F & T on the greasy area and not shampoo the entire dog with it unless you need too. 

Les Poochs F & T


----------



## ilovekidsanddogs (Mar 2, 2008)

This works great. Take Colloidal Silver and Apple Cider Vinegar (the kind from the health food store, like Braggs), mix in a dish and squeeze some into your dogs ears. Wipe the ear out with it too if there is discharge. I had tried everything from the vet and then natural stuff, but this remedy was amazing! 









> Hello everyone. My Nayla has been scratching her ears for awhile, so I took her to the vet. They told me she had a yeast ear infection. The vet gave her ear medication and an ear cleanser. I have to apply it twice a day. She doesn't like it, but I have lots of patience, until she finally lets me put the med in her ear. Of course I have to bribe her with a treat. Has anyone had any problems with yeast infection?[/B]


----------



## Naylamom (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who replied; Nayla is much better, she's a sweetheart. No fussing while I'm working with her ears. She just sits and lets me put the drops in and then clean them. I will use cotton when I bathe her next time.


----------

